# coolant leak



## wine (Feb 23, 2005)

The thermostat works fine. The temp needle is halfway between. Car runs and drives.

But it's leaking coolant around pump.

Solutions?

New gasket? New sealant? Tighten bolts? Untighten bolts?

Thanks


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

it could be from the impeller shaft. might as well replace the whole unit with a new gasket and then torque to spec.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

azkicker0027 said:


> it could be from the impeller shaft. might as well replace the whole unit with a new gasket and then torque to spec.


There is normally a weep hole at the bottom of the pump where the coolant will leak out. 
If you can see coolant loss from this hole the shaft seal is leaking and a new pump is required.
Leakage around the pump is normally due to the seal going. 
Import water pumps seem to last well, my subaru did 90 K before it leaked, the Nissans seem better than that. I am at about 85K with my GXE.


----------



## Kennizmo (Oct 17, 2005)

Im over 180k  

Well I've had the car since it was around 80k, soooo, 100k with no problems. I love Nissans.


----------



## wine (Feb 23, 2005)

I just put a brand new water pump (not reman). So it can't be the pump.
I put sealant around the bolt holes only on the gasket to keep it place to the engine block.

Should I put sealant all around the gasket or if I'm installing a gasket I shouldn't put sealant and that's the reason it's leaking?

Do the 5 five bolts have to be tightened in a specific sequence?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

wine said:


> I just put a brand new water pump (not reman). So it can't be the pump.
> I put sealant around the bolt holes only on the gasket to keep it place to the engine block.
> 
> Should I put sealant all around the gasket or if I'm installing a gasket I shouldn't put sealant and that's the reason it's leaking?
> ...


YES and I have learnt its best to use sealant on gaskets in general.
and if thats required it will say so in the FSM. 
As a general good practice anything and particularly anything Alloy should be tightened uniformly in several stages to avoid warping the flanges.

Just because it a "new" water pump doesnt mean it isnt the problem. Check the weep hole.
Also check the flanges for flatness. A steel ruler is good enough.

Good Luck, let us know what you find.


----------



## Recian (Sep 30, 2008)

if you have a new pump then try this:
get a tube of "Black silicone" from auto zone
get a thermostat gasket from auto zone
remove pump, clean timing cover THOUROUGHLY not a spec of dirt or it will leak. take alcahol and wipe it down im talking shiny spotless clean then put the silicone on the gasket to hold it to the block and tighten down the pump ontop of that it shouldnt leak that's how i did it when i rebuilt my engine and i havent noticed a leak. also make sure the silicone on the 3-bolt rectangular section on the back side of the pump is right also it may leak and trickle down the pump make it look like it's coming from the pump


----------

